# Signature?



## Werebat (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey, I had no idea where to ask about this so I'm asking it here.

How do I set up a signature for my posts here at ENWorld?  For example if I want to provide a link to a creative project that just shows up at the bottom of all of my posts.

Is it possible to do that?  If so, how?

Thanks!


----------



## Dioltach (Jul 30, 2014)

"Settings" in the upper right-hand corner, then "Edit Signature" on the left of the screen, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 30, 2014)

And, for future reference, matters of this nature are usually handled in the "Meta" forum.


http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?35-Meta


----------



## Umbran (Jul 30, 2014)

And, is if by magic, we are whisked away to that very wonderful place Danny mentioned.  It is like Tahiti... but without the palm trees, beaches, and warm sunshine...


----------



## Werebat (Jul 30, 2014)

Umbran said:


> And, is if by magic, we are whisked away to that very wonderful place Danny mentioned.  It is like Tahiti... but without the palm trees, beaches, and warm sunshine...




Ha!  Thanks, Umbran.

I can get to Settings just fine, but I don't see an "Edit Signature" button anywhere on the left (or anywhere else).  Am I missing a step?

EDIT: NM, I just found it!  Thanks!


----------



## Werebat (Jul 30, 2014)

OK, so I'm running into a snag.

For the record, I'm just trying to provide a link to this website in my sig: www.bbtactics.com/forums/bc-wyrmwood-t3889/

It's my blog for my Blood Bowl team.

I'm being told that I don't have permission to use the url tag.  Is there a way to GAIN permission to do that, or is it just something people can't do here?

Or, is there another way to make a clickable link in my signature?


----------



## Umbran (Jul 30, 2014)

Links in signatures are a Copper Community Supporter feature.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php


----------



## Werebat (Jul 30, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Links in signatures are a Copper Community Supporter feature.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php




Aha!  Thanks again!


----------



## Werebat (Jul 30, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Links in signatures are a Copper Community Supporter feature.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/payments.php




Umbran, I note that Gold Community Supporters are thrown "other perks from time" as one of their benefits.  Does this mean they get actual time-related perks?  Do Gold supporters get, for example, extended lifespans or extra days of the week that they can use for gaming?  Or are these perks more along the lines of artifacts and other things collected via time machine?  I'd probably sign up to be a gold supporter if it meant I might potentially be sent a live dodo bird or something.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 30, 2014)

Werebat said:


> Umbran, I note that Gold Community Supporters are thrown "other perks from time" as one of their benefits.  Does this mean they get actual time-related perks?  Do Gold supporters get, for example, extended lifespans or extra days of the week that they can use for gaming?  Or are these perks more along the lines of artifacts and other things collected via time machine?  I'd probably sign up to be a gold supporter if it meant I might potentially be sent a live dodo bird or something.




Joey "Time" Fandango is a guy Morrus knows in LA.  Track Joey down, and mention "Morrus sent me", and he'll perk you right up.

At least, that's the official story, until Richard Branson buys EN World, and uses certain current/past staff members in his Designer Temporal Flow project.

What, you thought it coincidence that we have a physicist and the writer of Timewatch among us?  Your naivete is charming...


----------

